# Roubaix SL4 8r headset bearing dimensions



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

The headset bearings of my 2015 Roubaix SL4 8r need replacing. Unfortunately, there are no specifications on the bearings themselves. Does anyone happen to know what exactly I need? I could measure the inner and outer diameter of course, but the angle is a bit of a problem and it's crucial as it has to fit the cone section of the fork's steerer.

The Specs list only says: 1 1/8" upper and 1 3/8" lower.

Link to bike on the Specialized website: Specialized Bicycle Components

Thanks!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Midgetman said:


> Hi,
> 
> The headset bearings of my 2015 Roubaix SL4 8r need replacing. Unfortunately, there are no specifications on the bearings themselves. Does anyone happen to know what exactly I need? I could measure the inner and outer diameter of course, but the angle is a bit of a problem and it's crucial as it has to fit the cone section of the fork's steerer.
> 
> ...


how did a 2015 head set go bad already?


----------



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

I got the Bike last August and rode it throughout winter. The bike has 4,000km on it now, so headset wear is not impressive but OK considering the adverse conditions in winter (salt, grime, etc.).

The only thing that really bothers me is that the bicycle industry loves to use ultra specific bearings that you can only get from the bike manufacturer - for about trice the price a standard sized bearing would cost in retail at a professional hardware store.

Hope hubs are great in this regard BTW...


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Midgetman said:


> I got the Bike last August and rode it throughout winter. The bike has 4,000km on it now, so headset wear is not impressive but OK considering the adverse conditions in winter (salt, grime, etc.).
> 
> The only thing that really bothers me is that the bicycle industry loves to use ultra specific bearings that you can only get from the bike manufacturer - for about trice the price a standard sized bearing would cost in retail at a professional hardware store.
> 
> Hope hubs are great in this regard BTW...


Ahhh... OK. I was figuring that you just used it a whole LOT over the winter, but wanted to make sure that it wasn't something else. Unfortunately, I have no answer for you. I'd defer to my local shop for this one if it were me.


----------



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

I will - they have the bearings in stock and I'll pick them up tomorrow


----------



## juanma (Aug 18, 2016)

Midgetman said:


> I will - they have the bearings in stock and I'll pick them up tomorrow


bump! in case anybody knows this, I'm looking for the exact same thing with the exact same issue.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Did you remove the bearings to evaluate them? If you have headset lash, it isn't necessarily the bearings. Previous model Roubaix had a tolerance issue with the dust cover that kept the headset from being tightened down without a very thin shim under the dust cover to take all the lash out. 

Without the shim, even with proper headset bolt tension, depending if you have a tolerance issue associated with the stack height of your dust cover....there could be an illusion of bad bearings with your SL4. So would be helpful if you identify if the bearings feel 'crunchy' versus if you can't get all the lash out of the headset by tightening the top screw which maybe related to your dust cover.


----------



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

In my case the bearings were the culprit - exchanged them for bearings from an S-Works frameset and had peace of mind ever since.

Sorry, I don't have any further specifications, just took the old bearings to the LBS and got the new ones. I only remember that I checked the dimensions and did not find anything in the local bearing reseller's (yes, we have something like that) webshop that might have fitted.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Good to hear you got it resolved Midgetman. Yeah...common practice for companies like Specialized to spec proprietary bearings so you have to purchase their replacement parts like bearings...mo' money.


----------



## milanv (Apr 4, 2021)

Many years lately, but for another people searching.
*46.8mm 1-1/4 Lower Headset Bearing*
Season : 2015

Brand : Generic

Code : MR168
Replacement Specialized model year 2013 Roubaix SL4 lower headset bearing 1-1/4
Fits Giant Overdrive road Lower (not overdrive 2)

ALSO KNOWN AS: MR168, MR082, TH-970, 160-6738
Specialized part number S130600001

Inner x Outer x Depth (mm):34 x 46.8 x 7
Inch Dia:1 - 1 / 4”
Angle / Chamfer (Deg): 45 / 45


----------

